# Losing uk benefits



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all, we will be moving to egypt within the next 1 - 2 years but ony for 6 months at a time and away from the cold weather in the uk.

But we were told that if you left the uk for a period of 6 months or more, we would lose the benefits of the NHS care when we returned to the uk. Is this true please.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

flossy207 said:


> Hi all, we will be moving to egypt within the next 1 - 2 years but ony for 6 months at a time and away from the cold weather in the uk.
> 
> But we were told that if you left the uk for a period of 6 months or more, we would lose the benefits of the NHS care when we returned to the uk. Is this true please.


Interesting question. The Department of Health guidance suggests that if you spend more than 3 months outside the UK, you may have to pay.

The issue is whether you will be "ordinarily resident" in the UK as this is the basis of your entitlement to free NHS care: Eligibility for free hospital treatment under the NHS : Department of Health - Health care 

However it is down to the hospitals to determine whether you need to pay for NHS care and I am not sure how they would know that you were not "ordinarily" resident if you maintain a UK address. Most expats I know who have a UK address, just seem to come back when they need a hospital appointment without worrying about the "3 month rule"


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for that beatle. we will still have a house in the uk and will have to pay the community charge, phone, gas, electric etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As far as I know, if you have a home in the UK and can prove you live in it, ie utility bills in your name, then you shouldnt have a problem. In fact if you're only temporarily leaving the UK, you may not even have to leave your GP!??!

Jo xxx


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> As far as I know, if you have a home in the UK and can prove you live in it, ie utility bills in your name, then you shouldnt have a problem. In fact if you're only temporarily leaving the UK, you may not even have to leave your GP!??!
> 
> Jo xxx


It depends on whether you are "ordinarily resident" i.e. someone who is living lawfully in the United Kingdom voluntarily and for settled purposes as part of the regular order of their life for the time being, with an identifiable purpose for their residence here which has a sufficient degree of continuity to be properly described as settled. Arguably if you are settled abroad for part of the year, then you may not be ordinarily resident in the UK if you come back to the UK for medical treatment. 

But who would know if you were ordinarily resident or not if you maintain residence in the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beatle said:


> It depends on whether you are "ordinarily resident" i.e. someone who is living lawfully in the United Kingdom voluntarily and for settled purposes as part of the regular order of their life for the time being, with an identifiable purpose for their residence here which has a sufficient degree of continuity to be properly described as settled. Arguably if you are settled abroad for part of the year, then you may not be ordinarily resident in the UK if you come back to the UK for medical treatment.
> 
> But who would know if you were ordinarily resident or not if you maintain residence in the UK



When I used to work for the NHS, as long as someone had a UK address then we asked no questions, altho if we were suspicious we would ask to see some form of proof of address.

Jo xxx


----------

